# shifter light?



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

I have a 99 gxe sentra and was wondering if the auto shifter should light up when the lights are on? The console is dark and I can't see the P R D D1 at night......could be a burned out light or maybe this model doesn't have the light..let me know Thanks Anthony


----------



## starforce77 (May 9, 2003)

Yeah its supposed to light up. Probably a burnt bulb.


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

starforce, 

i have the same problem. the gear indicator light in my car went out a few weeks ago. i've ordered the part (#96942-9B000 -- it includes the bulb and wiring harness) from my local dealer and i plan to fix it myself. according to the haynes repair manual, it shouldn't be all that complicated (section 7B-3). however, if you have already fixed it, i'd appreciate whatever advice you have to offer.


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*weird*

mysterious happenings in sentra-land. after fueling up last sunday, i started my car only to find the gear indicator light working again. this after my fiance told it to work seconds before i put the keys in the ignition. huh. it's been working ever since. however, i still plan on taking a closer look at it when the part i ordered comes in.


----------



## BillDawg (Jun 7, 2003)

My gear shifter light has the same exact problem, although it has been lit for months _(knock on wood)_ it used to always intermittently light and not light.

My dashboard lights also liked to go out on me (and I'd have to fiddle with the rheostat to get them to light back up), but that problem seems to have ceased also.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it could also be a very sensitive dimmer rheostat, so i'm planning on either making that thumbwheel harder to spin, or just bypass it, or replace it with a newer one.


----------

